# Get a fricken clue people!



## richardhutnik (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't believe these inane posts I am reading on here. I really, SERIOUSLY, would of thought I would of read better. Anyhow, this is living proof why every fan shouldn't be a GM. Ok, not all of them are bad, but a bunch of them are.

First, regarding Doleac. The Knicks signed him for under $2 million a year for up to 3 years. This EITHER leaves them the $1 million exception AND most of the mid-level, or the mid-level entirely. They got Doleac cheap. NO, it won't win the Knicks the east this year (Come on the Knicks win this year against the Nets?). You blah blah blah about getting Keon Clark. Riiight. You want a player skinner than Camby to man the post for the Knicks starting? Who out there can the Knicks realistically get this year for center? None. Why not hold onto the exceptions for next season, and then try to get a Brad Miller, for example? Clark is NOT the ideal solution for the Knicks at center. He is an ideal backup PF/C, which means he ended up being a fit for the Kings, who signed him for one year.

Second, the Knicks are NOT going to make the finals this year, so stop thinking about this. They are in the process of rebuilding. They shipped out Camby (ALWAYS injured) and Mark Jackson (how many want Action Jackson), for the Diceman. They also swapped a player who is IMMENSELY RAW, who doesn't speak a word of English, for a potential future PG. They also drafted another PG, in the second round, who has potential also. Anyhow, I hate to tell you, the Knicks would of drafted an undeveloped McDyese clone in Wilcox had they had they not made the move. McDyese has two years left on his contract also, instead of three that Camby has left. Doing the trade gives the Knicks more flexibility regarding what they can do. McDyese was a gamble the Knicks won't get stuck with if it doesn't work out. He is less of a risk than Camby though.

Anyhow, sorry to come off sounded too annoying.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>richardhutnik</b>!
> Why not hold onto the exceptions for next season, and then try to get a Brad Miller, for example?


You can use the exception every year... not using it this year won't do anything different for next year.



> Second, the Knicks are NOT going to make the finals this year, so stop thinking about this. They are in the process of rebuilding. They shipped out Camby (ALWAYS injured) and Mark Jackson (how many want Action Jackson), for the Diceman. They also swapped a player who is IMMENSELY RAW, who doesn't speak a word of English, for a potential future PG.


If the trade was just to rebuild, it was a bad trade... I think they made the trade because Layden thought that adding a PF that can drop in 20 points makes them a playoff team. If they wanted to rebuild, they should've just kept Hilario... players with his size and athleticism are very rare.



> Anyhow, I hate to tell you, the Knicks would of drafted an undeveloped McDyese clone in Wilcox had they had they not made the move.


Why would Wilcox have been a better choice than Hilario? Hilario is bigger, stronger, and still more athletic than Wilcox.

Just some quick thoughts I had.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually if you read Insider you will know that Wilcox is a way better athlete.


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

Mark Jackson actually played pretty well IMO.. he might be getting older, but still managed to put up 7.4 assists per game.

Fgs, it's 'McDyess' and 'would have' :/.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir I Gotta Go</b>!
> Actually if you read Insider you will know that Wilcox is a way better athlete.


Was away, so this reply is late...

I do read insider, and it said that Nene finished as the #2 ranked athlete (behind J.R. Bremer) in the draft. Wilcox finished around 8th, if I remember correctly.

Nene is a better athlete than Wilcox.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

It's clearly been reported (although I don't believe it) that the Knicks wouldn't have taken Hilario if they had just stayed with their draft pick all along. We would've gotten someone else (i.e., Wilcox).


----------

